# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  WWDC 2020

## calcvita

λέτε να δούμε όντως arm based Macs? και γενικως μεταβαση της apple σε arm? 
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/20/2...arm-mac-rumors
I'm excited  :Smile:

----------

